# Heads up for Michigan swap in Royal Oak



## MR D (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyone here gonna make this swap? I just wanted to help advertise a bit! See ya there! I'll be hanging with the Eastside Bike shop gang!


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 7, 2017)

I'll be there with bikes and stuff to sell, spot 24 outside.  See ya there.

Mike


----------



## catfish (Sep 7, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## jpromo (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm planning to be there as well with a few of my bikes and any parts I don't have plans for. Also going to have some of my dad's oddball muscle bikes for sale.


----------



## SHO2010 (Sep 7, 2017)

Can't make it that is the same weekend as the James Dean festival and Duck Tail Run.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 9, 2017)

Will be there in the building. I think it was #27. Haven't figured out what bikes I'll be bringing as I'm in my Caravan.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 20, 2017)

I'll be there, in the building.  spaces 32 and 33


----------



## jpromo (Sep 20, 2017)

#8 under the canopy. Will have some good parts, tires, wheelsets, whole bikes.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 20, 2017)

no pictures of any of the swap meet bicycles and parts yous are bringing !!!!!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 21, 2017)

My big van won't make the trip, so taking the small Town & Country. So real limited on the amount of bikes. So no pics yet.

Thinking of removing the passenger seat! might be able to get another one in there..


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 21, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> no pictures of any of the swap meet bicycles and parts yous are bringing !!!!!




Larry, I put the bikes I am bringing in the complete bikes for sale section here.  Elgin, Schwinn Panther III, Schwinn DX, and Roadmaster.

Mike


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 21, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> no pictures of any of the swap meet bicycles and parts yous are bringing !!!!!




I have way too much to post pics,  plus the parts are boxed up and ready to go.  I'm bringing most,  if not all of the parts I have for sale here on cabe and much more.  
As far as bikes I'm bringing my cotton picker, elgin, Schwinn 5 speed cruiser that are posted on here. Also bringing a real nice 3 Speed breeze, and a real nice coppertone men's collegiate 5 speed.  Maybe a couple others if I have room. Also bringing my a Schwinn parts cabinet.  If I have any specific bike or part that someone wants to pick up at the show,  let me know and I'll be sure to bring it.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 21, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> Larry, I put the bikes I am bringing in the complete bikes for sale section here.  Elgin, Schwinn Panther III, Schwinn DX, and Roadmaster.
> 
> Mike



THANKS MIKE I JUST LOOKED AT THEM NICE BIKES!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 21, 2017)

Someone please take photos of the swap meet and post them here.


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 22, 2017)

Some stuff for Royal Oak bike swap


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 22, 2017)

More stuff:


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 23, 2017)

Here's the bikes and Schwinn parts cabinet I'm bringing. Also bringing a 20's Hawthorne that I don't have a picture of.
Also bringing a ton of parts that are priced to sell!


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 23, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing lots of CABErs there.  Come by and say hello....space 24 outside (I know, it's going to be HOT!).

Mike


----------

